# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL Course Missing Data

## theryl2002

During the introduction course, the empinfo table data has been deleted. can someone replace the information, or provide in this thread the information required so that it can be replaced. Thank You.

----------


## lcole

> During the introduction course, the empinfo table data has been deleted. can someone replace the information, or provide in this thread the information required so that it can be replaced. Thank You.


I just checked SQLCourse and the empinfo table is still there; the queries still function as they should.  Can you tell me what you were trying to do and what, if any, error message you received?

----------

